# Surprise 2019 babies Are here!



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, this year has been hectic! Sorry for the long post
So a little back story. June 18th I had 3 bucks all had aprons on, they were in the girls pen so I didn't have to move 2 pens every 2 days, 2 of my does (Hazle and Cappa) went into heat at the same time, one I wasn't planning to breed this year (Hazle), and the other was a doe who lost her baby at 110 days gestation and was only 21 days postpartum(Cappa). The older buck was beating up the younger bucks so he was moved to a tie out. I ended up selling 1 buck and buying a different buck. So on June 18th, I started tracking heats, July 9th both does go into heat again(I'm pretty sure!) but that's the last time I see one of the does go into heat definitively (Hazle), the other doe was like clockwork every 21 days she had a heat.
The doe that I didn't want to breed this year I ended up deciding to breed in September for February babies, But she was never receptive to the buck, but the buck said she was in heat and wanted to breed, so I tied up the doe so she couldn't bash the buck and he had 2 fall offs before I let her go. 
About 2 weeks ago I noticed she was starting to bag up and her vulva was poofy but nither buck was interested in her, I just thought she was showing signs of pregnancy REALLY early on.
So today I was out with the goats and she went to lay down and she started groaning (Like some does do in later pregnancy) I thought maybe she had an upset stomach. My sister was feeling her belly to be sure her rumen was active and she felt 2 firm soft lumps about 5 inches apart. They felt like abscesses inside of her. I was about to call the vet and ask what could be done, 
when my sister says "Their moving!!!" me "Wait what????" my sister "Their babies!?!" me "she's not far enough along to feel them move" My sister "Well then feel and tell me what you think!" 
And sure enough, they are babies!!! So now beggs the question "Whos the father!"


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

So here are the possible sires!
My handsome boy Oaky (Really hoping it was him or the new guy)









The one I sold Jasper 









The new Guy Elm









Or Country Boy (aka Fish eyes!) I'm pretty sure it wasn't him because he had no contact with her after June 18th.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Not long to wait now! How is your weather in early December? 

Be sure to get some selenium in her!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And here is Hazle today. her Due dates are November 15th, December 06, December 27, or February 10.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Not long to wait now! How is your weather in early December?
> 
> Be sure to get some selenium in her!


December is a very wet cold, I will be bottle feeding the babies in the house and milking Hazle. She has been getting a selenium supplement in her fodder.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Suprise! 
I'm guessing Thanksgiving babies. I hope you both have an easy time of it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Be sure to have heat lamps ready in case.
If they are born when it is super cold and are wet, they can go sub temp real quick.

Happy kidding.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Her udder and size is right on par with my current does due Nov 7....


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

So one thing I forgot to mention was that her last 2 kiddings were in December. So I have some pictures of her last year while she was pregnant with twin girls at around this time. The first 2 pictures are from October 2018 the last 2 are from November 2018.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, what a surprise! She looks a lot like my does due late Nov/early Dec. Really it's a guessing game. Ah, goats They seem to try and find every way possible to make things confusing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Maybe she will finally give me birthday babies! I can at least hope, right?
@Jubillee @SandyNubians 
Good luck with your girls and their future babies


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm staring night checks tonight! Hazel's udder is fairly big and her belly dropped, her ligaments are soft and she lost her mucus plug today, She is also holding her tail to the side a bit and stretching a lot so maybe babies!


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

She's a cutie. Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes looking prego! Are we having a guessing birthdate game? Im guessing Dec 7 by the guy who tied her up..lol lol We will find out soon! All the bucks look really nice...so either one...your a winner!:kid2::kid::storkgirl::storkboy::stork:...
Baby picture!!! Cant wait!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm still going with Thanksgiving Babies...


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, Night checks have yielded nothing, but I think her udder is a smidge bigger.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, I have no doubts who dad is!


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I do believe the new guy got it done


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Nope, I didn't get him in time for that heat, Looking back I should have known who the father was, Oaky's apron was a size too small but it seemed to be working so I waited to get him a new one. But I'm so happy Hazel is doing well and is loving her new baby.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

The little black one is a doeing and the brown one is a buckling, I would love some name suggestions if anyone has any.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

What do u keep in common with names I name my goats after food


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're cuties! Congratulations!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I try to name them after plants. (The common names not the Latin ones) Bucks I usually name after trees that aren't evergreens.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ivy or Iris and walnut or ironwood


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I really like the name Iris for the girl! 
My sister wants me to name the boy Avacado or Basil but I don't really see his name being either of those.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Avocado is a perfect name 

I'm biased here, avocados are my favorite food.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh...wow..what a beautiful babies! Such pretty markings and healthy! So glad everything is good! Are you happy? Mom looks happy...new boy? Or Oaky? Or 1 from each? So pretty...:holidaywelcome:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Adorable Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks every one!

I think they only buck that could have sired these babies is Oaky, They both have his long ears and long slender legs. I'm really happy the girl came out Okay's so she can breed to the new guy (Elm)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!! They're adorable!

How about naming the boy "Fescue"?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww! They are really pretty. Congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Welllllll...since Oakly is the daddy...and you like iris for the doeling ... arent oakly sunglasses? You name your goats after plants...hmmmmm how about Warbly Parker...they make glasses out of plants! Lol lol:clever:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How about Birch or Aspen for the buckling they're both long lean trees. Or maybe Mesquite?
I'm glad you liked Iris it just popped into my head when I saw her picture ....


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Just some more pictures of the new babies. Iris made a new friend who likes to sleep in her basket. I think we're leaning toward calling the boy Mesquite but still not decided.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How adorable! They are both so precious. And they have their very own purring heating pad! Thats awesome...more warmth!:bighug:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwwwww!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------

